# Interesting Video.



## Viper139-cl (May 6, 2007)

Cigars in Estelli


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

We've got this video as well as a couple featuring Rocky Patel at our Playlist at: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A52E341856944523

You can find more information about the fighting SCHIPs (and other anti-tobacco issues) at http://www.nomoretobaccotaxes.com.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

damn watching that video made me want to smoke


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is a great video.....thanks for the post. Anyone have any insight as to why they are targeting such a niche market to fund 95% of the proposed budget increase? They would be much better off handing the cigarette smokers the 300% increase due to the drasticly different purchasing habits of those individuals. 

My .02,
ej


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I was just about to post this video link, but you beat me to it! Good work. I wish we could make everyone in congress watch this! This is a nicely done video that explains the impact that this unfair tax would have on Nicaragua, Honduras and the Dominican Republic.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Listen to Rush Limbaugh talk about the cigar tax! Go Rush!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the part that bothers me the most is the fact that being a small business owner, my life is always full of stress. When the evening comes around that my BIL and I sit on the porch with a good drink and a great cigar, that's the most relaxing time I get during my crazy life. Now the gov wants to outrageously tax that few minutes of relief I get from my cigar too. when I process payroll, the gov gets a bigger check than anyone in my company. Now they want more profit from my cigar than the hard workers that make the cigar itself. Almost all of us smoke in a place where we don't affect anyone around us. This is our moments of relaxation. Don't tax our relaxation, it's no longer relaxing if you do. IMHO


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

well done video


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

check this one out


----------

